# CakeSG! My Minecraft network!



## ryan88

mc.cakesg.com

Minigames server with survival games being our main game!


----------



## Nerd House

This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Sounds cool! I think there was going to be a TBT Minecraft server a while ago but no one was capable of hosting a 24/7 server or something. So it's awesome that you're creating one! When the ip is up I'll be sure to come on and check it out


----------



## ryan88

ip will be up in 10 min hopefully

- - - Post Merge - - -

and we are open!


----------



## ryan88

also im going to restart it a few times to test

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Sounds cool! I think there was going to be a TBT Minecraft server a while ago but no one was capable of hosting a 24/7 server or something. So it's awesome that you're creating one! When the ip is up I'll be sure to come on and check it out



there was. we are open! hope you enjoy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls tell me if it works

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok there was a problem with ip. it should work now


----------



## ryan88

im going to update mod apps


----------



## ryan88

When I finish the spawn area, pls do not destroy the spawn area. I'm planning something but I don't know where spawn is. Can someone send me the cords of spawn when they are on?


----------



## JoJoCan

I should play sometime


----------



## rockthemike13

No mods or any thing?  Dangit, I've been so hooked on tekkit I dont know if I can go back to Vanilla!  I'll do it though.  When I find time, which should be some time this week, I will try this server.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

My brother just went on it.


----------



## Nerd House

rockthemike13 said:


> No mods or any thing?  Dangit, I've been so hooked on tekkit I dont know if I can go back to Vanilla!  I'll do it though.  When I find time, which should be some time this week, I will try this server.



I really cant play Vanilla anymore, thanks to Tekkit and FTB. xD


----------



## ryan88

I'm going to look at some mods that aren't something like the x ray mod. And I'll approve some other mods


----------



## rockthemike13

ryan88 said:


> I'm going to look at some mods that aren't something like the x ray mod. And I'll approve some other mods



Tekkit is amazing.  It's basically minecraft only you build machines.  You start building things, eventually leading up to jetpacks, mining lasers, etc etc.  You need to farm for energy through either lava, solar or wind.  It's just nuts, it's wicked fun but relatively hefty to run a server for it.  If you could get a full time tekkit or FTB server going though, huge kudos to you and you'd probably revive my interest in Minecraft.


----------



## ryan88

You can still use optifine

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


> Tekkit is amazing.  It's basically minecraft only you build machines.  You start building things, eventually leading up to jetpacks, mining lasers, etc etc.  You need to farm for energy through either lava, solar or wind.  It's just nuts, it's wicked fun but relatively hefty to run a server for it.  If you could get a full time tekkit or FTB server going though, huge kudos to you and you'd probably revive my interest in Minecraft.



I can update it for the FTB mod to be on the server 24/7


----------



## DarkOnyx

I would love to apply for moderator!I've had experience.^-^ There's one thing though,not sure if this is a deal breaker.I don't have a working computer....xD Um....


----------



## ryan88

I will Aprove one of those mods. I need to see what the server supports

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> I would love to apply for moderator!I've had experience.^-^ There's one thing though,not sure if this is a deal breaker.I don't have a working computer....xD Um....



What do you mean by working computer? Mines pretty broken too. You just need to be able to go on the server. If you want to apply pls PM me the filled out form!


----------



## rockthemike13

ryan88 said:


> I can update it for the FTB mod to be on the server 24/7



YOU'D DO THAT?  Oh man, you may be my new favoritist person.  Dont tell my wife I said that.


----------



## ryan88

rockthemike13 said:


> YOU'D DO THAT?  Oh man, you may be my new favoritist person.  Dont tell my wife I said that.



I can. But I still have to review the mod and have people agree


----------



## rockthemike13

ryan88 said:


> I can. But I still have to review the mod and have people agree



Fair enough.  Direct me to any one who disagrees, so I can... errr.... persuade them.


----------



## ryan88

rockthemike13 said:


> Fair enough.  Direct me to any one who disagrees, so I can... errr.... persuade them.



Yes I do hope to aprove most mods. I'll be voting yes. I'll add it if we get 3 users to say yes.


----------



## SuperVandal

Soo, I'm guessing we're gonna need to download additional software in order to play on the server?


----------



## ryan88

SuperVandal said:


> Soo, I'm guessing we're gonna need to download additional software in order to play on the server?



No. If I get the mod updated in the control panel, it will be in effect on the server but you don't have to download anything


----------



## SuperVandal

ryan88 said:


> No. If I get the mod updated in the control panel, it will be in effect on the server but you don't have to download anything



Oh sweet, sounds cool.  I'll have to stop on by next weekend when I have the chance. My ingame username is the same as my TBT username.


----------



## ryan88

Oh and I want to say that the people from ashtots Minecraft server, in trying to get the old server data but he's not responding


----------



## ryan88

Updating more and I hope no one creates lag. Pls don't make any lag machines or something similar.


----------



## ryan88

Anyone on? I'm going on for about 10 min


----------



## Nerd House

I think you have mods and plugins mixed up ^^;

Common terms when dealing with Minecraft server administration:

*TPS (Ticks Per Second)*: How much the server itself is lagging. 20 TPS is perfect/no lag. As an Admin you need to be focused on this the most xD
*Plugins:* Server-side addons that can add a variety of features. Examples: Essentials, WorldEdit, Spleef, and iDisguise.
*Mods:* Client-side Addons that add various content to the game. Example: Jammys Furniture Mod, Equivalent Exchange 2, Redpower.

If you make the server Tekkit, people WILL NEED to download the Tekkit launcher and install the correct modpack (I recommend Tekkit Classic).

If you make the server FTB (Feed The Beast), people WILL NEED to download the FTB launcher and install the correct modpack (I recommend Ultimate).

All of this is from personal experience and running a few servers myself xD



I vote for using a modpack, and not vanilla.


----------



## MopyDream44

I love vanilla Minecraft honestly. There are still things I haven't experienced fully in vanilla (mainly because I always farm and build but I digress). I know tekkit and FTB are popular, but not everyone wants to download the mods to play. Just one opinion mind you.


----------



## ryan88

Adol the Red said:


> I think you have mods and plugins mixed up ^^;
> 
> Common terms when dealing with Minecraft server administration:
> 
> *TPS (Ticks Per Second)*: How much the server itself is lagging. 20 TPS is perfect/no lag. As an Admin you need to be focused on this the most xD
> *Plugins:* Server-side addons that can add a variety of features. Examples: Essentials, WorldEdit, Spleef, and iDisguise.
> *Mods:* Client-side Addons that add various content to the game. Example: Jammys Furniture Mod, Equivalent Exchange 2, Redpower.
> 
> If you make the server Tekkit, people WILL NEED to download the Tekkit launcher and install the correct modpack (I recommend Tekkit Classic).
> 
> If you make the server FTB (Feed The Beast), people WILL NEED to download the FTB launcher and install the correct modpack (I recommend Ultimate).
> 
> All of this is from personal experience and running a few servers myself xD
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for using a modpack, and not vanilla.


Hmm I think you don't because on other servers that have mods installed don't need the player to download the mod. So I will test it first


----------



## Momonoki

I'll be joining the server in a few minutes!


----------



## Nerd House

The server lags quite a bit, but it's playable.


----------



## ryan88

Adol the Red said:


> The server lags quite a bit, but it's playable.



It does? How many people were on at the time?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got 2 wonderful mod applications! So right now there have been 8 people that went on! I am making houses to help people start on the server. If you want a free house ask me.


----------



## Nerd House

ryan88 said:


> It does? How many people were on at the time?



It was just me. I've been on several times but I haven't seen anyone else on yet but me.


----------



## ryan88

Adol the Red said:


> It was just me. I've been on several times but I haven't seen anyone else on yet but me.



Hmm and you say it lags a lot? I think it may be at your end. I don't lag that much

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have decided that Adol the Red will get to be a mod!


----------



## ryan88

Server updated to bukkit


----------



## Nerd House

ryan88 said:


> Server updated to bukkit



Is it still down? It says Can't Connect To Server.


----------



## ryan88

Adol the Red said:


> Is it still down? It says Can't Connect To Server.



Something is wrong try now


----------



## Nerd House

ryan88 said:


> Something is wrong try now


----------



## rockthemike13

I can't seem to get in either.  Curses Minecraft fever.  Curses.


----------



## ryan88

Woah I'm going to update back to vanilla

- - - Post Merge - - -

Working now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It seems thang bukkit is not working


----------



## ryan88

im on right now!


----------



## Ashtot

I'll send you what I think are the files but I don't know if it'll work.

It's the whole server folder, so you'll have to change things and such if you want that to work or you can just take the world and throw away everything else.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7S89J1_i7SsUG5ZUlpZRmZxS00&usp=sharing


----------



## ryan88

Ashtot said:


> I'll send you what I think are the files but I don't know if it'll work.
> 
> It's the whole server folder, so you'll have to change things and such if you want that to work or you can just take the world and throw away everything else.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7S89J1_i7SsUG5ZUlpZRmZxS00&usp=sharing


Thanks! I'll try to put that Map in!


----------



## ryan88

Updated more rules


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I'm a staff member on another server, would you mind if I popped in once in a while to see what other servers are doing? My name is PaperLuigi3 (shocking, I know). If you want to know the server that I moderate specifically, PM me, cause I don't want to advertise it.


----------



## ryan88

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I'm a staff member on another server, would you mind if I popped in once in a while to see what other servers are doing? My name is PaperLuigi3 (shocking, I know). If you want to know the server that I moderate specifically, PM me, cause I don't want to advertise it.



sure come right now! im going on


----------



## Nerd House

No one's on lol. Did you load the new map yet?


----------



## ryan88

Adol the Red said:


> No one's on lol. Did you load the new map yet?



not yet. im going on


----------



## ryan88

testing pls do not go on

- - - Post Merge - - -

well plugins dont work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

something is wrong with the map i will have to clear the whole map

- - - Post Merge - - -

im closing the server until i fix the problem


----------



## Beleated_Media

Cool! Are there any plugins?


----------



## Cuppycakez

That sucks^^ I hope it starts working really soon for you guys and keeps working after!


----------



## Beleated_Media

Never mind...


----------



## Brad

I logged in a few days ago. Nobody was on. Almost made a house.


----------



## Nerd House

Server still down? Can't connect.


----------



## ryan88

up now

- - - Post Merge - - -

i am installing some plug ins


----------



## ryan88

anyone on?

- - - Post Merge - - -

plugings do not work yet


----------



## Nerd House

Just got off work, was there all freaking day xD
I'll be on for a bit after I shower and eat, if not then I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## ryan88

Don't build anything. I'm putting in a new map soon


----------



## Freedomna

Heya Ryan, I was wondering if I can design a map for your server? I have a plugin called "Terrain Control" which, via an image file that I would make, will generate the chunks.

I already made a few cool looking maps with this if you want to check them out. I will run my server for the rest of the day so you can see the dynmap. Just type in "73.54.167.231:8123" without quotes. I can even do a custom nether:





If you want to check out my maps in person, let me know.

Edit: Created a quick Album with some photos I shot
http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/Alex_MacKelly/slideshow/Map Skills

Edit 2: About my map:
It is (when fully loaded) 30k by 30k blocks.

99% of it untouched by me (I don't have much time to play MC, and even less to build on such a large space) so you can see the full extent of the generator.

Has every biome in game.

Custom biome placement (obviously).

Realisticly sized rivers (minimum 2 chunks across).

Semi Realistic Biome Placement.

Ease of transport, cross the map using rivers!

Is available for download if you want it, I would love to see this map get some love and 30k by 30k is more than enough for your server


----------



## ryan88

Freedomna said:


> Heya Ryan, I was wondering if I can design a map for your server? I have a plugin called "Terrain Control" which, via an image file that I would make, will generate the chunks.
> 
> I already made a few cool looking maps with this if you want to check them out. I will run my server for the rest of the day so you can see the dynmap. Just type in "73.54.167.231:8123" without quotes. I can even do a custom nether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to check out my maps in person, let me know.
> 
> Edit: Created a quick Album with some photos I shot
> http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/Alex_MacKelly/slideshow/Map Skills
> 
> Edit 2: About my map:
> It is (when fully loaded) 30k by 30k blocks.
> 
> 99% of it untouched by me (I don't have much time to play MC, and even less to build on such a large space) so you can see the full extent of the generator.
> 
> Has every biome in game.
> 
> Custom biome placement (obviously).
> 
> Realisticly sized rivers (minimum 2 chunks across).
> 
> Semi Realistic Biome Placement.
> 
> Ease of transport, cross the map using rivers!
> 
> Is available for download if you want it, I would love to see this map get some love and 30k by 30k is more than enough for your server



I'll see it when I get home.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Um can you make the map a seed?


----------



## Freedomna

The way the plugin works is it replaces the default Minecraft generator. So my seed "igne natura renovatur integra" will yield a different result on your generator. What I can do though is fully generate the map using worldborder and send you the map (you don't need any plugins or anything, just drop the map in and play!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you are worried about running out of space, I wouldn't. 30km by 30km gives you almost a -billion- square meters. You can give a hundred people a square kilometer (62 and a half chunks) each and you wouldn't even fill 0.01% of the map.


----------



## ryan88

Freedomna said:


> The way the plugin works is it replaces the default Minecraft generator. So my seed "igne natura renovatur integra" will yield a different result on your generator. What I can do though is fully generate the map using worldborder and send you the map (you don't need any plugins or anything, just drop the map in and play!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you are worried about running out of space, I wouldn't. 30km by 30km gives you almost a -billion- square meters. You can give a hundred people a square kilometer (62 and a half chunks) each and you wouldn't even fill 0.01% of the map.



hmm ill see


----------



## Freedomna

Aight.

I can give you the map I have on dynmap within a few hours, I just need to regen it to give you a fresh start without any builds on it.

If you want a map from scratch that will take a while. (three/four days minimum... depending on how advance you want it a week most).

I can only send the maps though on the weekends since I dont have my pc mon-fri.


----------



## ryan88

I decided to go with a seed. There is a desert temple and lots of biomes around!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

ryan88 said:


> I decided to go with a seed. There is a desert temple and lots of biomes around!



Has the map changed now then?


----------



## ryan88

Yes it has I hope


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you ever get FTB or anything like that working I'll probably come on and play sometimes. Can't be bothered with vanilla minecraft.


----------



## ryan88

i might be on in a few minutes


----------



## Freedomna

ryan88 said:


> I decided to go with a seed. There is a desert temple and lots of biomes around!


Darn.

Well if you change your mind, let me know. It is easier than I made it sound, and a whole lot more fun. An actual realistic world you know.


----------



## ryan88

so it seems as plug ins wont work


----------



## ryan88

im on right now


----------



## Nerd House

I haven't seen anyone one on, ever, across the last week or so  ; ;


----------



## Miss_Tisa

I'm lonely here D:


----------



## Freedomna

ryan88 said:


> so it seems as plug ins wont work



You do not need a plugin for world though 

I send you the world folder (level.dat, regions, etc) you just plop it in. I generate the world on my pc.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Miss_Tisa said:


> I'm lonely here D:



Ikr nobody ever comes on D:


----------



## K9Ike

Make it an animal crossing server!


----------



## West8991

Hmm... I was developing a Animal Crossing map for Minecraft as you may remember. When I am done with it would you like to run the map?


----------



## K9Ike

West8991 said:


> Hmm... I was developing a Animal Crossing map for Minecraft as you may remember. When I am done with it would you like to run the map?



OMG YESSS SAY YES


----------



## ryan88

West8991 said:


> Hmm... I was developing a Animal Crossing map for Minecraft as you may remember. When I am done with it would you like to run the map?



yeah sure. and i moght do some minigames on the server later to get some more people to come


----------



## West8991

K9Ike said:


> OMG YESSS SAY YES



The link is here. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...nimal-Crossing-New-Mineshaft-(UPDATE-8-17-14) Check out screen shots and see if you like it.


----------



## ryan88

well i was thinking of playing some minigames that are multi player. anyone want to play?


----------



## ryan88

i forgot to add the griefing rule. updated


----------



## Momonoki

Sorry for not being online lately! I have been super busy.


----------



## Freedomna

K9Ike said:


> Make it an animal crossing server!



I have been working on updating the animal crossing texture pack


----------



## ryan88

Freedomna said:


> I have been working on updating the animal crossing texture pack



Animal crossing texture pack? I would love to download it


----------



## ryan88

Anyway I forgot to add that if you see someone breaking the rules pls take a picture and tell me so I can ban them


----------



## sej

Is this for PE or PC version?


----------



## ryan88

Sej said:


> Is this for PE or PC version?



PC


----------



## ryan88

update:

I found a giant cave with lots of stuff


----------



## ryan88

I heard some people in the chat say that stuff despawned. I did not reset it. It may be a glitch but I'll look at it soon


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

im trying to get bukkit on


----------



## ryan88

bump


----------



## Mini Mario

*I'm going to play on here, and give it a go.*


----------



## ryan88

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> *I'm going to play on here, and give it a go.*



i saw you on. anyway i have a huge update to share. I have made sky High hotel with a end portal and a nether porttal and an enchanting table. Its 1 iron a week. And the next thing is the iron farm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So you will have lots of iron without mining. Thats all.


----------



## ryan88

i will be on today. I am adding stuff to the server


----------



## ryan88

Remember I can see the chat. Even when I'm not on. So don't ask my ops to put you on creative


----------



## starlark

I guess I'll come on.


----------



## ryan88

Banned lookyhookeh and XINTNTBROS6231 for 1 day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

These show the thing happening


----------



## inthenameofSweden

Question: (and apologies if this has been answered already) Is keep inventory on? It's a nice thing to know before traipsing merrily into death ;u;


----------



## starlark

inthenameofSweden said:


> Question: (and apologies if this has been answered already) Is keep inventory on? It's a nice thing to know before traipsing merrily into death ;u;



Noup, I died and I had to go all the way back again to reclaim my stuff ;-;


----------



## inthenameofSweden

starlark said:


> Noup, I died and I had to go all the way back again to reclaim my stuff ;-;



aw no ;n;

well now I know to be careful


----------



## Beary

Who are the mods?


----------



## Nerd House

You can go ahead and de-op me. I more or less gave up on the server since no one is ever on for hours and hours when I log on to play.


----------



## Jarrad

Adol the Red said:


> You can go ahead and de-op me. I more or less gave up on the server since no one is ever on for hours and hours when I log on to play.



Why not just destroy everything to represent your annoyance in the unpopularity of the server lol

thts what id do


----------



## Beary

Adol the Red said:


> You can go ahead and de-op me. I more or less gave up on the server since no one is ever on for hours and hours when I log on to play.



You could always make a death trap at spawn.
The _unprotected non-decorated filled with random buildings spawn._


----------



## ryan88

inthenameofSweden said:


> Question: (and apologies if this has been answered already) Is keep inventory on? It's a nice thing to know before traipsing merrily into death ;u;



no

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> You can go ahead and de-op me. I more or less gave up on the server since no one is ever on for hours and hours when I log on to play.



ok. and no destroying stuff pls


----------



## ryan88

Big update coming!

Hi. I have a big update planned. We have a new spawn area that my mods are working on and we will get plugins installed ASAP. New rules will be put in place and they can be found in the new spawn when it's done.


----------



## Beary

ryan88 said:


> Big update coming!
> 
> Hi. I have a big update planned. We have a new spawn area that my mods are working on and we will get plugins installed ASAP. New rules will be put in place and they can be found in the new spawn when it's done.



Mod*

I'm the only one.


----------



## ryan88

Beary said:


> Mod*
> 
> I'm the only one.



H yeah pig lover is my admin

- - - Post Merge - - -






Here is a picture of the new spawn.
The server is on whitelist until some time tomorrow est.


----------



## ryan88

The server will open back up at around 10:30 AM est today


----------



## ryan88

well spawn was in the wrong place i am making a new spawn but the server rules will be posted in the old one


----------



## ryan88

whitelist is off.


----------



## ryan88

i made some kind of spawn. but ill fix it later


----------



## Beary

ryan88 said:


> i made some kind of spawn. but ill fix it later



You can always re-set the spawn. I'd hate for my work to go to waste..


----------



## ryan88

Beary said:


> You can always re-set the spawn. I'd hate for my work to go to waste..



oh its not going to waste. i using it as something else


----------



## Beary

Farewell.


----------



## Goth

>minecraft in 2014


----------



## Wataru

Um... I want to join but i can't find the ip in the thread, could someone help me ?


----------



## Jarrad

That spawn is hideous lol
if you want me to build you a better spawn then just ask. I used to be a builder on this huge server project. Me and like 20 other users created this huge RPG world. I'm sure you'll be able to find some of the things we built on the internet.
Just search for "Gamesketch" on the official MC server, i think there are a few pictures there.


----------



## ryan88

Wataru said:


> Um... I want to join but i can't find the ip in the thread, could someone help me ?



oh sorry i deleted it with the op. here: 192.99.200.121:25624

also on the new update: the op will be made right now. we are still working on spawn and we need a mod. i will include op apps in the post

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok the new update is done! Mod apps are now open

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok the new update is done! Mod apps are now open

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok the new update is done! Mod apps are now open


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

BUMP!!!


----------



## ryan88

Bump! Join *THIS* Server! Its awesome


----------



## Beary

ryan88 said:


> Bump! Join *THIS* Server! Its awesome



I see how it is.


----------



## ryan88

server updated to bukkit! A few commands i want to share that are important:
/report [name] [what happened]
/tpahere [name]
/tpa [name]

those are the important ones.


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## nard

ryan88 said:


> Bump! Join *THIS* Server! Its awesome



Not being very friendly towards the other server. Acting this way won't make TBT'ers want to join. Even the title is rude. Who said this was the _real_ one? For all anyone knows, Justin could've made one and that was the 'real' one. Looking down on someone else ( 's server ) is plain mean and shouldn't even be a thought in your head.


People these days don't know how to be at least 'nice' to competition.


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## Nerd House

Fuzzling said:


> Who said this was the _real_ one?





*Well, This one was here a month before this one.

Though I do agree with you.*


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Ok 1 update will come this weekend. It is not too big but lots of new stuff will come. The server will be changed into a mini game server! Don't worry if you built stuff in survival. It will still be there. I am thinking of having survival, creative, kitpvp, hunger games, and factions! The server might go down for a couple of hours on Friday.


----------



## ryan88

Ok some bugs have come and traveling between worlds isn't allowed right now. The survival part will be reset when the mini games come out


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Server is on lockdown. The minima update is coming soon and we have met a user that might be ban evading. They were on creative so i banned them. The update is coming soon as i find a system to teleport you between the worlds.

- - - Post Merge - - -

after this, there server will be whitelisted because i don't want grievers and hackers on my server. whitelist will be off when people gain trust because too many people are grieving and hacking and ban evading

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED spartic40 for being really suspicious and pretending to be staff of tat.

BANNED kyriux30 for ban evasion


----------



## ryan88

Server is still on lockdown until January 1st.


----------



## KarlaKGB

send in the army


----------



## ryan88

UPDATE!!!

There will be a new server ip on the 10th. The server is now opened back up and will be closed again on the 10th for the new server.

NEW SERVER IP: TheBellTreeMC.mcpro.co


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## toastia

I'll join. I'm Derpus_Maxi.


----------



## ryan88

rage said:


> I'll join. I'm Derpus_Maxi.



Added. Also there's a little bug where you can't pick block up. I'll try to fix it asap

EDIT: Server version is 1.7.10 but you can still go on with 1.8


----------



## Goth

who is XINTNTBROS6231?


----------



## toastia

1. How old are you? 11 =p
2. Have are you a mod anywhere else? Yup, on Ashtot's now closed minecraft server.
3. How long have you played minecraft for? Around two years.
4. Have you ever got banned or kicked? Never, in any server's history.
5. Why do you want to be a mod? Because I'm fair, honest(sometimes brutally), and will help build different places around spawn/etc. Not without permission, ofc.
6. What would you do if someone was spamming saying they want to be an op? Kick for first three offenses, and one week ban for any more.
7. What would you do if you see someone griefing? Ban for two weeks.
8. What would you do if someone wanted you to tp them somewhere? NOPE.


----------



## nekosync

Can I join in?


----------



## ryan88

It's not whitelisted yet but will be soon. Everyone that's asked to join so far will be added. The new hub and a few minigames coming tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -



rage said:


> 1. How old are you? 11 =p
> 2. Have are you a mod anywhere else? Yup, on Ashtot's now closed minecraft server.
> 3. How long have you played minecraft for? Around two years.
> 4. Have you ever got banned or kicked? Never, in any server's history.
> 5. Why do you want to be a mod? Because I'm fair, honest(sometimes brutally), and will help build different places around spawn/etc. Not without permission, ofc.
> 6. What would you do if someone was spamming saying they want to be an op? Kick for first three offenses, and one week ban for any more.
> 7. What would you do if you see someone griefing? Ban for two weeks.
> 8. What would you do if someone wanted you to tp them somewhere? NOPE.


Accepted

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> who is XINTNTBROS6231?



Idk


----------



## ryan88

It is about to happen. All that's left is to finish building the parkour and survival games arenas


----------



## ryan88

OK. Another update: we are looking for a builder. 3 people asked for the job so I set up a voting pole. You can vote starting tomorrow and last day to vote is January 23. You get 1 vote.

(Photographs)


----------



## ryan88

bump. The contest is up. just click the sigh that says [warp]voting. then you can fly around and see the 3 buildings! You get 1 vote

- - - Post Merge - - -

voting ends January 13 6 pm est


----------



## ryan88

Our first survival games map will come tomorrow! Right now we are working on a Dynmap and hopefully get the server to 1.8


----------



## ryan88

Dynmap

It's not fully rendered yet


----------



## ryan88

Bump. Just a little update. I have not forgotten this server. Once something is setup we can get the mini games ready


----------



## ryan88

Ok it's time. The big update. THIS WEEKEND. Some games will come out and others will be in beta. Opens Saturday or in a few hours

- - - Post Merge - - -

Server will NOT be whitelisted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



It is here. After 2 months of fixing bugs it is done!
IP: TheBellTreeMC.mcpro.co(people say it doesn't work???)

*Games*

We have survival games for part 1. But in about 1 week part 2 will come out with possible QuakeCraft Beta and Walls beta and a suprise game! There is also parkour. Stage 1 will be finished for part 1 but the other 7 stages will be released later.

*New stuff*

There is a new spawn with portals to games for part 1. Part 3 will feature the hub additions and a better way to switch between games. There will now be ranks. They are [Elite] and [Elite+]. They will be giving out to some people. Ways to get it will be released in part 1!

*Other things*

There is separate chats for games. There is one for the hub server, one for Quakecraft, and 1 for Survival games. As for Walls, Walls 2 and the other 2-3 secret games, I will try to add different chat channels.

*Staff*

I am hiring mods and builders

Builder app: Announced when part 1 comes out

Mod app: Announced when part 2 comes out

*Parts*

There is a plan of 5 parts. They will be linked here.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5

*Ending*

That's it! Be looking for a great server!


----------



## ryan88

Part one will come out on SUNDAY!!!


----------



## ryan88

*Part 1*

*Part 1​*
*What's happened?*

So to start off this update, I will be announcing that we are done with survival games! It's in beta stage right now. There is just 1 map and it's not really done. The map is 3-4 players. So I hope that some games will get to be played this week! Next off, Parkour part 1 is done! I currently didn't add the parkour plugin so it won't be as good as when the plugin is added but it still works! It has some hard jumps in it!

*What to expect?*

Quakecaft BETA will *NOT* come out for a while. There is a huge bug with it right now so it won't work.
Next update will feature more parkour and the plugin will be added!
New maps for survival games will come out!
For part 3, walls might come out on beta and walls 2 will come out for part 5.
Secret games will come out for part 2-3.
Builder apps(Later today!) and Mod apps(Part 2)
A new ip(TheTBTMinecraftserver.com)???

That's all for this part!


----------



## ryan88

Part 1.5

Just a quick update. Server will be down until Friday-Sunday! There is a few bugs so I need to fix them!
Also a hint for the surprise game: It involves PvP!
Next, I removed Quakecraft for now. It might return in the far far future but I don't know when.
That's all for now. Part 2 will come this weekend!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and builder apps are out!


----------



## ryan88

Ok there has been a long period of time with no updates. Part 2 will come out today with good and bad news

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Part 2!!!!!!*

A lot of stuff in this update!

*Bad news*
Survival games has been removed for now. It will come back very soon! Hopefully in part 3. Also updates to the parkour were not done. I think me working on games is a higher priority.

*Good News*

We added a new game ! It was hard kinda. It's not like a mini game tho. What you do is you spawn in and there will be a button to press that will give you a iron pickaxe. You'll see iron diamond emerald and coal ore. You have to mine it. Then you have to trade it with the villagers to get gold. There will be more uses to gold. Gold can be used in the hub and in the game! Later a goal will be added for the game and it will add something special! Now new rules too. NO BREAKING ANYTHING!!! And no hacking. That's all for now! Part 2.1 will come out with news on how the beta is working later.

*Other stuff*

The new game might be removed later but right now I wanna keep it till at least part 7


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

I will be on at 8PM today! Maybe I will update the server to the 1.10 snapshot! It will be a great day!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Part 2.1:

We are removing the food bar! We will remove survival games and add love games! You will be placed in a house with zombies and other mobs! Have fun! There will be a all new love bar! And we will add the ability to have 5 all new potions!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

This looks interesting. Can't access it though, it is whitelisted or is it just down currently?


----------



## ryan88

Kippla said:


> This looks interesting. Can't access it though, it is whitelisted or is it just down currently?



Hmm what does it say?


----------



## Coach

Kippla said:


> This looks interesting. Can't access it though, it is whitelisted or is it just down currently?





ryan88 said:


> Hmm what does it say?



I've been having the same problem, the server shows up as online on the list, but when I try to join, I get this:

Exception Connecting:RuntimeException : Server is online mode! @ net.md_5bungee.ServerConnector:261


----------



## ryan88

Ok the server is fixed

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok just a minor update!

Staff applications will be closed for a while but I am opening developer applications!
They have to know how a spigot server works, know how to work with plugins, and be able to help the server!
Developers will get the [ADMIN] rank on the server! Access to the control panel and all server files, and make new minigames and official posts on this thread whenever you want.

Form:

IGN:
Age:
Have have you been a developer of another server? Any proof?
When did you get minecraft?
Do you know how to code? Any proof?
What will you do that will help the server?(At least 3 sentences)


----------



## Coach

I have a glitch, when I played during part 1, I left in the game in the Survival Games world and now I'm kinda stuck. There is the iron bars blocking the exit when I use the teleporter, so I'm stuck in here / the survival games area.

And also, I think when you join the server for the first time you aren't in the main spawn area but outside it. It happened to me and I had to tower up, and when I joined today doglover2605 was running around outside spawn with no way to get in.


----------



## ryan88

Thanks for reporting. I know about that glitch. I just need to find a plugin for it. Also I don't know about the spawning. It should be right in the middle. I can tp you out if you want

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I have a plugin that will fix the spawn problem! Will update tonight


----------



## ryan88

I'm going on right now to work on a huge project! I am rebuilding the old hotel from the old server. If you come in you guys can help me too!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Can't wait for there to be more games and such, it has potential. <3


----------



## ryan88

gonna be on right now


----------



## ryan88

Part 3:

Survival, Parkour, and Survival Games BETA are out! I am working on survival games but i think the new plugin should work fine. Also if you get stuck when you join do /spawn. Survival games is VERY buggy so please tell me any bugs! I think thats all for now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone wanna test survival games?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Looking good, I'll test out SG whenever you're on. Also, you didn't have to build all that yourself - you could've asked me for help anytime.

EDIT: Played SG with Coach, it's resetting fine and the loot in the chests change.


----------



## ryan88

Kippla said:


> Looking good, I'll test out SG whenever you're on. Also, you didn't have to build all that yourself - you could've asked me for help anytime.
> 
> EDIT: Played SG with Coach, it's resetting fine and the loot in the chests change.


K. Ill be on for a bit right now and it should reset now. i used a new plugin


----------



## ryan88

Part 4(The Easter Update)

One of the biggest updates EVER
We have finally added a section to the parkour! Right now there are 2 mods/builders.
Survival games is out of beta! It took a long time to work on but it's finally out of beta! Survival games will still be in beta due to the fact of survival games kits acting up and unfair chest loot, I've decided to keep this game in beta!
Ranks(VIP, VIP+, MVP, MVP+, Eilite, Eilite+) will be added! They will give many perks! Full perks will be edited in later.
Tomorrow is Easter Sunday so there will be a Easter egg hunt! Look for creeper skulls with particles! The hunt will last the whole week and the person with the most eggs will get the VIP rank for free!
We are currently looking to add games. Please suggest games you want added to the server!
Gold will be added as a money sort of thing. It will be used to buy cosmetic things in the hub, parkour, and survival. Right now the only way to get it is with ranks or the gold mines(Closed for maintenance). Ways to get ranks will be giving out in the next update.


----------



## ryan88

*The Server!*

This started as a simple minecraft survival server and now it is a minigame server with working minigames! We have survival, survival games(beta), parkour, and Gold Mines(You have to mine iron, diamond, coal, and emerald and trade with villagers that will give you gold!) Gold is cosmetic money that can be traded for cosmetic items!(Gold Mines are closed for maintenance right now)! There are also many ranks that give perks! Well? How about you join the server and have some fun!


*Games:*

-Survival Games
-Parkour
-Survival
-Gold Mines(Closed for maintenance)
-Epic PvP(Not open yet)

*Rules:*

*Global Rules:*
-No mods that affect gameplay(X-Ray mod)
-No hacking
-No abusing glitches
-Don't be mean

*Survival games Rules:*
-No being a Bragger or Sore loser
-No abusing glitches(Ex: Block glitching)
-No teaming(Trucing is allowed)

*Parkour Rules:*
-Always go back to the nearest checkpoint behind you, don't go anywhere else

The rules for other games are the same as the global rules!


*Events*:

There are almost always fun events!

4/5 to 4/12: EASTER EGG HUNT - Try to find as many Easter eggs as you can(Creeper skulls with particles)! Whoever thinks they have the most can post a picture on this thread of how many Easter eggs you got! Winner gets free VIP rank
Rules:
Don't go to far from the spawn of the hunting zones
Giving away eggs is allowed but selling them is not


_*Ranks:*_

*VIP:*
Free VIP kit in survival and advanced survival every 7 days(Leather armor with protection 4 and unbreaking 3, a Wood sword with sharpness 5, and a power stick(knock back 4). Double coins in SOME games. 1000 free gold every month.

*VIP+*
Free VIP+ Kit for survival and Advanced survival every 7 days(Gold armor with protection 5 and unbreaking 4, A Stone sword with sharpness 5, A Power Stick(Knockback 6). Double Coins in ALL games. 2000 free gold every month. Please tell me if you have VIP and would like to buy this kit!

*MVP:*
Free MVP kit for survival and advanced survival every 7 days(Iron armor with protection 6 and unbreaking 5, a Iron sword with sharpness 7, a Power stick with Knockback 6) Triple coins for SOME games and double coins for the rest. 3000 free gold every month. please tell me if you would like to buy this rank and you have VIP or VIP+!

*MVP+*
Free MVP+ Kit every 7 days for survival and advanced survival(Diamond armor with protection 6 and unbreaking 5, a Diamond sword with sharpness 8, a Power stick with Knockback 10) Triple coins for most games and double coins for some. 5000 free gold every month. If you have the VIP VIP+ or MVP rank please tell me if you wanna buy this.

*Elite*
This rank is legedary. VIP or VIP+ kit every 7 days. Full Elite kit for advanced survival and survival every 5 days(Chain armor with protection 10 and unbreaking 10, a Stone sword with Sharpness 10, unbreaking 10, A power stick with Knockback 20) Triple coins in ALL games and 10000 free gold every month and a free double chest to store your items and a free VIP hotel room! Please tell me if you have any other rank and would like to buy this!

*Elite+*
This rank is more then legendary! Any Donor rank every 5 days. Plus 1 special tier kits every 7 days(To buy 1 special kit is $3). They include: CreeperTamer(Diamond Chest with blast protection X, leather leggings, 10 TNT, and a flint and steel, Astro(Full chain with Feather Falling X on the boots), Archer(Bow with unbreaking X, flame 1, and power 2, 64 arrows, and a Diamond helmet with projectile protection X), Miner(Diamond pickaxe with sharpness 1 and efficiency 1, diamond helmet with protection 1, and 64 torches). Plus a ELITE kit(worth $5 each) every 10 days(Horsetamer(Horse spawn egg, saddle, diamond horse armor, a gold Apple, Diamond boots with protection X, and a diamond axe, Snowman(4 snowman spawn eggs, full leather dyed white with protection 5, a Diamond axe with sharpness 1), and Armored(Full leather with protection 10 and other enchantments!). Triple Coins in ALL games! 50000 free gold every month! If you have any other rank please tell me if you like to buy it!


Also the legendary kit(Rouge)(Full black leather armor with a diamond sword sharpness 10000 and 10 durability, a wood sword with 20 durability and Knockback 10000 and fire aspect 3 and sharpness 5) every 30 days($10 value)

Or the Witch Kit(15 splash potions of poison 2, 15 splash potions of regen 2, 15 splash potions of resistance 2, 15 splash potions of poison 1, Full gold armor, a stone sword)

*How to get kits:*

Kits will be given out to people that support the server a lot and sometimes ranks will be given out as prizes for events. There will be a way to get them with gold in the near future!

*Kits:*

There are many kits that give you perks. Currently there is no way to get them. There will be a way to get them with gold in the near future


*Perks:*

They will give you many perks in games! There is no way to get them right now. There will be a way to get them with gold in the near future!


----------



## ryan88

The new op is going up!


----------



## ryan88

- - - Post Merge - - -

a video on the parkour


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm on right now, you did a great job with the parkour. Just beat it (took a while to figure out the last bit though...)

How will we obtain the ranks? Will we donate like on other servers or something different? By the way, I'm on right now if you need anything.


----------



## ryan88

Kippla said:


> I'm on right now, you did a great job with the parkour. Just beat it (took a while to figure out the last bit though...)
> 
> How will we obtain the ranks? Will we donate like on other servers or something different? By the way, I'm on right now if you need anything.


I might add the donating thing later. Right now the Easter egg hunt is the only way to get it. I will set it up ASAP


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Ah, okay. That's interesting.


----------



## ryan88

I will set it up tonight! Mini games will be closed for this. I will remove it this Sunday. Also remember don't go too far from spawn!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Let's go check it out, shall we?


----------



## ryan88

Ok it doesn't really work on multiplayer 
So I can't set it up

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm on right now


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Working on a new game! Anyone that can come on right now to help?


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Part 5??!!

Added spleef(Moderator only testing for now!)
Gold mines are open! Go there to get GOLD!!!
A way to get ranks!! 2 Ranks will be available for gold purchase right now. VIP is 1000 gold and VIP+ is 2000 gold! There are also other perks that cost gold! 1000 gold is not easy. In the gold mines you need to mine A TON of diamonds, iron, coal, or emeralds! Or you have to complete the parkour 200 times(Will be nerfed to 500 times later)! For VIP+ it will be double! There are many perks!


----------



## ryan88

Bump!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I can't click on any of the signs and I can't get anything from mining ores. Is it disabled currently?


----------



## ryan88

Hmm. Are you sure you have enough ores to trade?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yep, I have 19 diamonds and I can't sell them for gold.


----------



## ryan88

What does the error message say? Also make sure your clicking the diamond for gold sign


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

There is no error message. It won't let me click it at all. There's no lines around any block I put my cursor over, so I can't click anything.


----------



## ryan88

Kippla said:


> There is no error message. It won't let me click it at all. There's no lines around any block I put my cursor over, so I can't click anything.



Hmm I think I'll fix that in a bit. I discovered the problem! It's because your in adventure mode


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, can you change me back to survival? I'm not OP so I can't.


----------



## ryan88

Kippla said:


> Well, can you change me back to survival? I'm not OP so I can't.



For now no. It will be tomorrow! Or the next day. The gold mines are in beta so expect some glitches/bugs. Don't worry! The server has a management team now. It shouldn't crash anymore too(except for the hourly server reset)


----------



## ryan88

Bump. Adventure for now. The anticheat is being put in today due to hackers on the old server


----------



## ryan88

Bump. The problem is fixed. It was something to do with spawn protection. Ranks are now fully working!


----------



## ryan88

So some guy suggested a animal crossing minigame! It's a great idea and I will try to make it happen!


----------



## ryan88

Bump. The towny/animal crossing stuff is coming!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Hey- you wouldn't have a problem if I tried it out sometime, would you?

Also- sorry if this sounds kind of noobish, but there aren't any mods required to use it, are there?

EDIT: I checked it out. It's quite a fun little server, and parkour took up a little bit of my time! I'm definitely going to visit again- maybe when it's a bit busier, though.


----------



## ryan88

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Hey- you wouldn't have a problem if I tried it out sometime, would you?
> 
> Also- sorry if this sounds kind of noobish, but there aren't any mods required to use it, are there?
> 
> EDIT: I checked it out. It's quite a fun little server, and parkour took up a little bit of my time! I'm definitely going to visit again- maybe when it's a bit busier, though.



Not a lot of people go on currently. I am gonna advertise it more later. Have fun on the server!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Thanks!

It was likely bad timing for me anyway. Still, good luck advertising it.


----------



## ryan88

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was likely bad timing for me anyway. Still, good luck advertising it.



I checked the panel. There's people on. Just all at different times lol


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I thought so. Time zones are lousy, aren't they?

Anyhow, when I'm a little less busy with revision and all that, I'll try to get on at a time when I might find others there.


----------



## ryan88

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I thought so. Time zones are lousy, aren't they?
> 
> Anyhow, when I'm a little less busy with revision and all that, I'll try to get on at a time when I might find others there.



People are mostly in EST so I see people on at around 8 EST


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

All right, thank you! I probably won't be on at that time, though- I'm in the UK, so that would be about 1am for me.

EDIT: If you don't mind me asking, too- with that Gold Miner's game, do we literally start digging into the floor for that? I've looked at it a few times, but it seems like a real shame to actually break the floor.


----------



## ryan88

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> All right, thank you! I probably won't be on at that time, though- I'm in the UK, so that would be about 1am for me.
> 
> EDIT: If you don't mind me asking, too- with that Gold Miner's game, do we literally start digging into the floor for that? I've looked at it a few times, but it seems like a real shame to actually break the floor.


No. There's a part that has 4 ores. Just mine that. And don't worry I have it setup so after you mine it they will come back(with command blocks)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

All right, thank you. I assumed that- but when I tried, the Diamond block didn't return for me. Is that just a glitch?


----------



## ryan88

New Game ZSrike! No spoilers for now. But survival games will be replaced for this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> All right, thank you. I assumed that- but when I tried, the Diamond block didn't return for me. Is that just a glitch?


yeah justa  glitch


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

That's good, thanks. I was worried I'd done something wrong.


----------



## ryan88

5 hours of work for nothing. Some people destroyed the server so I had to use yesterday's backup. All the stuff done today(menus and other good stuff. ZStrike is in beta tho! The server is now white listed. Say your name to join.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

All right then. My ingame name is EarthWolfHowl. Real sorry that happened, though.


----------



## ryan88

Ok I'll whitelist you. It wasn't that much work now I think about it. 9/10 of that time was for making ZStroke which wasn't harmed at all.
Now the update on ZStrike
(Stuff goes here)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

All right. Thank you very much! Next time I play, I'll go back on.


----------



## ryan88

Ok guys. Our Dev IAmBukkit has added bow spleef! Whitelist will be turned off as I think nothing else will happen


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

The server 2.0 is coming out. I have requested for this thread to be deleted. The new server is full with stuff including a beautiful spawn and 4 parkours. With BowSpleef and ZStrike(Working on)! If you ever see IAmBukkit on remember to say thanks for making the server it's way in 2.0! Have fun! The official forums is tbtmc.enjin.com! You can see all the updates by the 3 Devs!(Me, IAmBukkit, and Damian)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

All right. Looking forward to seeing you guys there!


----------



## ryan88

Also don't forget to vote for the server! If you are on during the time you vote, you get 10 gold!
https://mcserverstatus.com/viewserver/28043


----------



## ryan88

Bump! You guys should register for an account on the official forums! Major updates will be posted here but most won't so go on the official forums!


----------



## ryan88

Go check the server people! It's all new


----------



## ryan88

Bump! Uhh a new game is being made by our Devs right now!


----------



## ryan88

Buuuuuuuuummmmmmppppp


----------



## ryan88

Bamp


----------



## ryan88

Bamp


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

By the way, Ryan, will I get any mod status added to my account or do I need to apply for mod this time around?


----------



## ryan88

Kippla said:


> By the way, Ryan, will I get any mod status added to my account or do I need to apply for mod this time around?



Apply. There's a new system. So click mod application and apply. Remember to be honest!


----------



## ryan88

Server closing(Servers being transferred to a bigger network).
Right now go on it. It's the last moments of the old server. If you were staff on the _*ZStrike*_ server, msg ServerCOMMAND on the enjin forums if you would like to be staff on the new network. Please note someone might be the boss of you and remember not to have grudges between other staff. Thanks


----------



## ryan88

Server will still be open! Never,ind the last post


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump


----------



## ryan88

It's finally time. The biggest update! Coming in about 3 months, the server will be LOADED with minigames and something big I'm making


----------



## ryan88

And as promised, we are back! This time with a new name, CakeSG! OP will be updated


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Nice. I'll definitely rejoin once it's done!


----------



## ryan88

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Nice. I'll definitely rejoin once it's done!



Have you played on the old server before?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

ryan88 said:


> Have you played on the old server before?



I did, yes, though not too much.


----------



## ryan88

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I did, yes, though not too much.


I remember the promised mini game server. Now it's survival games


----------



## lars708

Hey do you happen to know why my Minecraft crashes while launching on Windows 10?


----------



## ryan88

DONE mc.cakesg.com JOIN


----------



## oath2order

who else remembers the ryan88 in the sky


----------



## radioloves

Ohh man, minecraft! I used to be all about it and played hardcore with a group of friends. I really enjoyed those moments of building shelter before dusk on level hard and if you don't make it, everyone else can watch you fight and die away


----------



## RainbowCherry

Ooh, I went on this for a bit. I mostly just messed around in the spawn and found a big glass thing underneath the map by climbing around the spawn. And that glass is a banned word...

...Coincidence? I think so. *nudge*


----------

